# More hidden Windows tips tricks and shortcuts



## socrates (Nov 19, 2011)

> After you've used a PC for a few years it's easy to assume you know everything there is to know about Windows – but that may not be entirely true. It's a complex operating system with many layers, and there are almost certainly some very useful hidden features you've yet to encounter.


   More hidden Windows tips tricks and shortcuts | News | TechRadar


----------



## RBX (Nov 20, 2011)

Take no offence, but most of this has been known to me since the windows XP times.

Many people might not know but WMP10 was a great media player, you could go to options and try adding plugins (.dll files), some would fail and other would give no message. After a lot of tests, I was able to play even .swf files in WMP10. WMP11 sucks on that point.


----------



## socrates (Nov 20, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Take no offence, but most of this has been known to me since the windows XP times.
> 
> Many people might not know but WMP10 was a great media player, you could go to options and try adding plugins (.dll files), some would fail and other would give no message. After a lot of tests, I was able to play even .swf files in WMP10. WMP11 sucks on that point.



Good for you if you have the knowledge. Basically it is meant for guys who don't have the knowledge & are looking for the info.  No offense meant & none taken regarding your comment


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll honestly say one thing...being polite at the first place makes a lot of diffetence. Add a goddamn smiley even if you don't mean to.  And I mean it. Thread cleaned up.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks. Are there any tips and tricks for MS office?
I want tips for Microsoft office Excel.
working on BOM sheets is tedious


----------

